# Super Digitizing dot com



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

I did a search and started to shop around for a good price on a file that I needed digitized for my company. I decided to give Super Digitizing a try. They were reasonably priced and appeared to be quick to answer my request for a quote, making me believe they would be quick to complete it. I received the quote and emailed them that I wanted it to be done. Three days later I get the file back but it is not the file that I sent them. When I checked their website under my account, it shows the correct file that I uploaded but that is not the file that they digitized. I attempted to message them and no answer. I attempted to call them but the number has been disconnected. I attempted to leave a comment on the web site, but it comes back with a script error. Has anyone else ever dealt with Superdigitizing.com? I am curious to know if they are a reputable company or are they just going through some changes that I have not heard back from them. The odd thing is, that I am a Police Officer in Hawaii, and they sent me a digitized HPD badge design in the colors and size that I requested my original design to be in. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Aloha


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

hawaiianphatboy said:


> I did a search and started to shop around for a good price on a file that I needed digitized for my company. I decided to give Super Digitizing a try. They were reasonably priced and appeared to be quick to answer my request for a quote, making me believe they would be quick to complete it. I received the quote and emailed them that I wanted it to be done. Three days later I get the file back but it is not the file that I sent them. When I checked their website under my account, it shows the correct file that I uploaded but that is not the file that they digitized. I attempted to message them and no answer. I attempted to call them but the number has been disconnected. I attempted to leave a comment on the web site, but it comes back with a script error. Has anyone else ever dealt with Superdigitizing.com? I am curious to know if they are a reputable company or are they just going through some changes that I have not heard back from them. The odd thing is, that I am a Police Officer in Hawaii, and they sent me a digitized HPD badge design in the colors and size that I requested my original design to be in. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Aloha


Just checked they were online on website. however if its urgent, i can help you without any cost.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

hawaiianphatboy said:


> I did a search and started to shop around for a good price on a file that I needed digitized for my company. I decided to give Super Digitizing a try. They were reasonably priced and appeared to be quick to answer my request for a quote, making me believe they would be quick to complete it. I received the quote and emailed them that I wanted it to be done. Three days later I get the file back but it is not the file that I sent them. When I checked their website under my account, it shows the correct file that I uploaded but that is not the file that they digitized. I attempted to message them and no answer. I attempted to call them but the number has been disconnected. I attempted to leave a comment on the web site, but it comes back with a script error. Has anyone else ever dealt with Superdigitizing.com? I am curious to know if they are a reputable company or are they just going through some changes that I have not heard back from them. The odd thing is, that I am a Police Officer in Hawaii, and they sent me a digitized HPD badge design in the colors and size that I requested my original design to be in. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Aloha


Did you try the chat feature on their website? I have never used them.


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

gnizitigid said:


> Just checked they were online on website. however if its urgent, i can help you without any cost.


Thank you very much for the very generous and kind offer. However, I did finally get a response back last night and per Betty, there appears to have been a problem with the size of the design I submitted, so for some unknown reason their system did not pick up that design but some other design. How they managed to get my badge design and digitize it for me of all people is beyond me. Thanks again for the offer, however, if you are in the business of digitizing, I would love to get some contact info from you and maybe I could purchase some designs from you in the future. Aloha and Mahalo again.


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

sassystitches said:


> Did you try the chat feature on their website? I have never used them.


 Yes I did try their chat feature, and it showed off line all day yesterday. I was able to speak with someone finally this morning and was able to retrieve my design. Thanks for the response. Aloha and Mahalo


----------

